# Huey's last hurrah



## syscom3 (Jul 24, 2007)

> The distinctive "chop-chop-chop" was always great to hear!



The National Guard - Huey's last hurrah

Huey's last hurrah

By Sgt. Benjamin Cossel
196 Mobile Public Affairs Detachment, Columbus, Ohio

CAMP GRAYLING, Mich. (7/2/2007) - As you go about your daily routine during annual training this year and the familiar "womp-womp-womp" sounds of helicopters fill the air, stop for a moment and turn your head toward the sky. Scattered amongst the Blackhawks, Chinooks and Kiowas buzzing about you'll notice two UH-1H Iroquois reliably doing what they've done for more than 35 years.

Hollywood's infatuation with the Iroquois, known in common vernacular as the Huey, and exemplified in such movies as "Apocalypse Now" and "We Were Soldiers," has planted the image of the Huey as firmly in the American psyche as the tank and the M-16 rifle. As the sun sets on AT 2007, so too, will that iconic image of Army aviation take its final ride for the Ohio Army National Guard.

"The Huey is what's called legacy technology," said Col. Rick Hall, the state Army aviation officer for Ohio.

"It doesn't have redundant systems, it doesn't have near the lift capability of the modern aircraft, it doesn't have enough range and it doesn't do as well in a crash as modern aircraft," Hall said.

Hall explained that the Army has been in the process of phasing out the Huey for several years but that Ohio resisted releasing their Hueys for as long as possible. "The state doesn't have enough Blackhawks, so frankly, we've used the Hueys to fill out our fleet."

Hall estimates that at their peak, the Hueys numbered about 120 in service, now only two fly with Company B, 1st Battalion, 137th Aviation Regiment.

"It'll be a sad, sad day when these birds finally go away," said Columbus, Ohio resident Sgt. 1st Class Robert Baker, a Huey mechanic with Company B.

With 33 years in the military, all in the aviation field, Baker has worked on nearly every aircraft fielded since his days as a private.

"The Huey is dependable and fun - you just don't have to worry about it, it's a mechanically sound aircraft," Baker said.

Besides being reliable, he said there was no other aircraft he preferred flying more. "You could just throw open the doors and see the whole world," Baker said. That sentiment apparently filled others as people constantly stopped Baker to ask for rides in the Huey.

"We've taken so many people up in this aircraft. VIP's, governors, even General Kambic [Brig. Gen. Matthew Kambic, Ohio's assistant adjutant general for Army] loved it. So many people have gone up in the Huey and they all just love it."

With the end of his flying days in the Hueys looming near, chief warrant officer Brian Michael, a pilot with Company B maintains a pragmatic attitude.

"I'll be a little sad to see them go, but they've served their purpose. Time to move on to bigger, better and faster aircraft," Michael said.

After having flown Huey missions in the jungles of Vietnam, Michael seems the perfect choice to fly these aircraft in their final days. During annual training the Huey has been used for Bambi bucket operations, range sweep and medevac missions, but Michael remembers well when the Huey was the king of the air during the Vietnam War.

"The Huey was the perfect aircraft for the mission in Vietnam," said the Columbus, Ohio based Michael.

Michael stops to consider all the different missions he's flown in the Huey;

rescue operations during the blizzard of 1978 in northern Ohio, casualty evacuation and resupply operations during mudslides in north-central Ohio in 1989.

"Those state operations, the ones where we were actually helping people, saving lives, those were some of the best," Michael said.

Heading out to the flight line, pilot and crew chiefs alike prepared the Huey for one in the a list of missions. Near the second week of August, the two remaining Hueys will be released from the Ohio Army National Guard, transferred to their new homes.

One of the Hueys will go to the Colorado National Guard to continue service, the other will go to Texas where it will be refurbished for foreign sales.

"I'd keep those Hueys for another two years if I could," said Hall. "It'll definitely be a sad day when we finally let them go."


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2007)

I know there are a number of vets here like myself that will be said to see the last of the Hueys retired. I know _I_ will never forget them.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 24, 2007)

A great warrior. It will always have a place of honor for a generation of great but underappreciated soldiers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

I love the Huey. My very first ride in a helicopter was in a Huey. Over here in Germany the US Army still has a few Hueys in service. Saw one yesterday at the airfield. Will see if it is still here today.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2007)

I place it in the same category as the C-47 - the greatest helicopter ever flown...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2007)

I would second that one, Joe. I survived a hard landing after an auto-rotation in one once. Other than that, they always got us home.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think the Huey *IS* the icon image of the vietnam war.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 25, 2007)

They were the best choppers I've ever read about.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey guys - the Huey is far from retired. The USMC still has UH-1N's in their inventory(although not the old single turboshaft), and production has begun on the new model, the UH-1Y. That model will prove to be the most capable Huey yet. She's far from done!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 25, 2007)

We still fly them here mind you they have all glass cockpit and 4 rotors better known as Bell 412. Interesting fact is we were the ones to give you the Twin Huey giving it two engine reliability


----------



## mkloby (Jul 25, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> We still fly them here mind you they have all glass cockpit and 4 rotors better known as Bell 412. Interesting fact is we were the ones to give you the Twin Huey giving it two engine reliability



How did you give it to us when Bell manufactures the Huey?

Here's the new Yankee


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> We still fly them here mind you they have all glass cockpit and 4 rotors better known as Bell 412. Interesting fact is we were the ones to give you the Twin Huey giving it two engine reliability




Sorry Pb - the "Twin Huey" was developed in Texas in the mid 1960s. You guys just have part of the production line along with the 206.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm trying to figure the thing out we only had about 20 or so single 's and the rest were twins maybe we were the launch customer for the twin Wiki isn't to clear on who initiated developement but I was under impression it was us as to use the PT6 plus giving twin safety .Possibly PWC designed the twin pack of the PT6 and tranny more investigation to follow after work


----------



## rogthedodge (Jul 26, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Here's the new Yankee



I love the way the pilot co-pilot have bailed out leaving the crew-chief in charge


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 26, 2007)

* In 1965, Bell had experimented with a single twin-engine Model 208 "Twin Delta" Huey prototype, which was a UH-1D fitted with Continental XT67-T-1 engine module, consisting of two T72-T-2 turboshaft engined driving a common gearbox. This exercise was performed as an experiment using company funds. 

In early 1968, Bell had discussions with the Canadian government and Pratt Whitney Canada (PWC) that led to an agreement in 1969 to build a twin-engine version of the Model 205. Bell flew a UH-1D fitted with a new PWC "Twin Pac" engine, consisting of two of PWC's popular PT6 turbines driving a common gearbox, in 1969. This prototype led to the production "Twin Huey" or "Model 212 / UH-1N", essentially a UH-1H fitted with the PWC T400-CP-400 (PT6T-3) Twin Pac, providing a total of 1,140 kW (1,530 SHP). Each turbine of the Twin Pac could actually provide 671 kW (900 SHP), but the rotor system couldn't deal with 1,343 kW (1,800 SHP). However, in the event of a failure of one of the turbines, the remaining operational turbine could be run at its full 671 kW (900 SHP) output. 

The ground pounders did not use the single Hueys at all these were solely for base rescue flights


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Hey guys - the Huey is far from retired. The USMC still has UH-1N's in their inventory(although not the old single turboshaft), and production has begun on the new model, the UH-1Y. That model will prove to be the most capable Huey yet. She's far from done!



That is true. The Army as well has announced a contract to modernize there Hueys for continued ops over another decade in garrison environments.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I'm trying to figure the thing out we only had about 20 or so single 's and the rest were twins maybe we were the launch customer for the twin Wiki isn't to clear on who initiated developement but I was under impression it was us as to use the PT6 plus giving twin safety .Possibly PWC designed the twin pack of the PT6 and tranny more investigation to follow after work



No the first customers of the Twin Engined Huey (UH-1N) was the US Navy and the Marines. The US Navy and Marines were the first to take deliveries of the Twin Huey. Then it was sold to other countries. Canada may have been in discussions with Bell about it but the first actual customers to put it into service were the Navy and Marines.

Wiki is not a really good source to use as anyone can edit the pages. (dont take me wrong I use it too for quick searches but you have to take most of it with a grain of salt.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 27, 2007)

According to my sources the Huey or Twin Huey was first ordered by USAF quickly followed by CAF in 71 the Twin Pack of the PWC PT6 engine was instigated by the Canadian Gov't we no longer have the Huey or Bell 212 in inventory but have replaced it with the Bell 412 
The Bell UH-1 Huey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm I am going to have to dig out my Bell book.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I'm trying to figure the thing out we only had about 20 or so single 's and the rest were twins maybe we were the launch customer for the twin Wiki isn't to clear on who initiated developement but I was under impression it was us as to use the PT6 plus giving twin safety .Possibly PWC designed the twin pack of the PT6 and tranny more investigation to follow after work



_"*In 1965, Bell had experimented with a single twin-engine Model 208 "Twin Delta" Huey prototype, which was a UH-1D fitted with Continental XT67-T-1 engine module, consisting of two T72-T-2 turboshaft engined driving a common gearbox. This exercise was performed as an experiment using company funds.* 

In early 1968, Bell had discussions with the Canadian government and Pratt Whitney Canada (PWC) that led to an agreement in 1969 to build a twin-engine version of the Model 205. Bell flew a UH-1D fitted with a new PWC "Twin Pac" engine, consisting of two of PWC's popular PT6 turbines driving a common gearbox, in 1969. 

This prototype led to the production "Twin Huey" or "Model 212 / UH-1N", essentially a UH-1H fitted with the PWC T400-CP-400 (PT6T-3) Twin Pac, providing a total of 1,530 horsepower. Each turbine module of the Twin Pac could actually provide 900 horsepower each, but the rotor system couldn't deal with 1,800 horsepower. However, in the event of a failure of one of the turbines, the remaining operational turbine could be run at its full 900 horsepower output. 

*Bell began deliveries of the UH-1N to the US Air Force in 1970*, which obtained 79 and used them for special operations. The US Navy and Marine Corps were particularly interested in the type, as the twin-engine configuration provided greater flight safety for overwater operations, and had obtained a total of 221 by 1978. Two standard Marine UH-1Ns were converted to "VH-1N" VIP transports, and six Model 212s were built new to this standard for the Corps as well. 

*The Canadian Armed Forces, which had backed development of the type, received their first Model 212 on 3 May 1971*, with the last of 50 delivered about a year later. The CAF originally designated the type the "CUH-1N", but this was later changed to "CH-135". _

The Bell UH-1 Huey


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2007)

I wasn't to far off I used the same source I guess the continental engine didn't quite work out as I'm having trouble finding info on it but the PT6 is still going strong


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Exactly FBJ. That is what I allways thought. I studied the Huey with great vigor from the time I was a child.

Hell I grew up with the Huey. My father flew them. When other kids were going to the pool on summer vacation I was at the hanger wearing my dads flight helmet sitting in the cockpit and pretending I was flying the UH-1H.

I got to see if I can get some of the pictures off of my dad when I go to visit next time.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2007)

Kinda like the Merlin and the P51
In 1964 Bell further developed the model 205 by introducing a twin engine design. Known as the model 208, this featured the 1,240hp Continental XT67-T-1 powerplant, which consisted of two T72-T-2 turboshafts (each of which could support the aircraft) coupled through a gear box to a single driveshaft. The increase in performance and safety was attractive, and in 1968 the Canadian armed forces ordered what would be the model 212. The prototype flew in April 1969, powered by the 1,290 PWC PT-6T-3 powerplant. Delivery of 50 aircraft to Canada began in 1971. Later models utilised the PT-6T-3B. The model 212 was also adopted by the US military as the UH-1N. Delivery to the USAF of what would be 70 airframes began in 1971, while the USN and USMC took 221 aircraft. The VH-1N VIP transport (2 new-built and 6 conversions) is a variant. The model 212 received civil certification on June 30,1971, a 14 passenger version having been developed in parallel to the UH-1N. The large capacity and twin engine safety has made it popular with many operators in the medium lift, oil rig support and other roles. Augusta in Italy have license built the civil model AB212, as well as developing the maritime AB212ASW model. The model 412 is a development of the model 212, primarily distinguished by a four bladed rotor. Having first flown in August 1979 and been certified in February 1980, the first deliveries were made in January the following year. The aircraft is produced under license by Augusta as the AB412, and the Griffon military version. The type is also produced in Indonesia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

I am just glad I still get to see this beauty flying over here in Germany regularly as the it is still widely used by the German Heer and Luftwaffe and were liscensed built by Dornier.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2007)

I used to be able to tell when they flew over the house different then all the Hughes and Bell 407's I've got overhead consistently . We used the single Huey as a base rescue bird on fighter bases only and the Twins were for the "gravel techs" The single was called the CH118 and the twin was the CH135


----------



## mkloby (Jul 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am just glad I still get to see this beauty flying over here in Germany regularly as the it is still widely used by the German Heer and Luftwaffe and were liscensed built by Dornier.



That's awesome. It's still a capable aircraft. There are several Huey drivers in my helo squadron now. With all the added comm/nav equipment, and other upgrades they are quite portly. Common problem prevalent in many older aircraft. I've heard stories of pilots routinely bouncing them on the skids to get above translational lift so they can takeoff.

I'm excited about the Yankee, and think it will be a great upgrade for the HMLA squadrons. I actually wanted to fly Hueys, but then I got assigned to the MV-22. But hell - I ain't complaining.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I was working on a program where we were going to offer an easy conversion kit where a PT6 installed on a King Air could be removed and with little modification be placed on a UH-1 in the twin pack configuration. When Pratt found out what we were looking to do they said they wouldn't support the program and we would have to deal with them though a distributor. My employer at the time backed out of the program...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd be interested if your books or knowledge of the Huey could clear this up for me . I had a number of PWC employees in my neighbour hood in Montreal at the time late 60's and thats where i picked up my knowledge of the Twin Huey. I could be totally wrong but would like to know the facts


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I do know Bell and Pratt Canada have always worked together to ensure that "something" was going on in Canada since a lion's share of both company's business was north of the border and I think that's one of the reasons why the Jet Ranger is built in Mirabel and the PT6 at Longueuil. There's a lot of good "offset" work between the 2 companies on both sides of the border. Although Pratt and Bell Canada seem to do their own thing, be rest assured all shots are being made from Texas and Connecticut respectively.


----------

